# Brandied Fruit Balls



## Raine (Jan 25, 2005)

Brandied Fruit Balls 
Yield: 72 Servings

Ingredients 

  2 1/2 c  vanilla wafer crumbs
      1 cn condensed milk, sweetened
      1 pk mince meat; crumbled
      1 c  nuts; chopped
    1/3 c  Candied cherries; chopped
      2 tb cocoa
    1/4 ts brandy flavoring
           confectioner's sugar; 
           -sprinkle

Instructions

In large bowl, stir together all ingredients except confectioners sugar
until well blended.

Using about 1 teaspoon mixture, roll in balls; coat with confectioners
sugar.

Place on wax paper-lined baking sheets; refrigerate 2 hours or until firm.

Store in refrigerator.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 25, 2005)

When you say "condensed milk, sweetened", do you mean as in sweetened condensed milk i.e. the stuff more commonly used in desserts?

If so, that and mince? I think I'm going to hurl . No offence.


----------



## Raine (Jan 26, 2005)

Yes, that would be correct.


----------

